# Very Disturbing Petsmart Video



## swanlake

http://www.peta.org/feat-petsmart.asp

here is the website witht the article. I saw the clip on the today show, and it had a guy neutering a not fully anestesied rabbit with no gloves and using clorox wipes to clean the area.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

That's so sad. :tears2:


----------



## LadyBug

that's awful! all the poor little animals!


----------



## swanlake

here is the clip from the today show, with the poor bunny

[ame=http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22425001/vp/22796930#22796930]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22425001/vp/22796930#22796930[/ame]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*swanlake wrote: *


> http://www.peta.org/feat-petsmart.asp
> 
> here is the website witht the article. I saw the clip on the today show, and it had a guy neutering a not fully anestesied rabbit with no gloves and using clorox wipes to clean the area.


I'd like to neuter him the same way! :X


----------



## timetowaste

my friend jamie brought her dog max to banfield a few years back. about 2 years now, i believe. max was very sick and they were the closest emergency vets to her house. they took blood and said he was fine, just bring him home it will pass.

36 hours later, max died. a previously perfectly healthy little dog. 

with that said, if anyone hears about a class action suit against these reckless "caregivers", please, shoot me a PM.

thanks!

tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I am SO picky about my vets. I never use Banefield.

I have different vets for all my animals...... and they are known for being the best. I'm not letting anyone I don't completely trust - touch my babies.

I'd love to neuter him too!


That poor little bunny - I kept thinking of my bo. :tears2:If someone did that to him I think I'd need an army to hold me back from hurting them.


----------



## timetowaste

i agree bo, i only go to the top notch vet for nemo. he is about 45 minutes away, but i'll sacrifice gas money to make sure nemo is getting the best care that is available to him.

tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I keep thinking of that little bunny leg kicking at his hand - and I think I'm going to have nightmares! - I'm already having Daymares! :cry1:

I think I'm going to go cuddle bo..... even if he doesn't want me to!


----------



## bunniesrule

Here is a video about the conditions of the breeders Petsmart uses for their animals. Please contact Petsmart about this very disturbing situation. Please be aware the video is graphic.

Video Link: http://video.aol.com/video-detail/were-petsmarts-animals-abused/3003395021


----------



## maisy126

"*Please do not buy anything from PetSmart until it stops selling all animals.* Buy your supplies online or at a store that does not sell animals."



*nods* okay:biggrin2:

To Petsmart: :vomit:

Poor little animals:bigtears:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

we already have this on another thread..... going to combine that now. Thanks


----------



## Bo B Bunny

and I really messed up the combo - I did it opposite the way I wanted.... sorry guys.


----------



## Ivory

It's not uncommon for a rabbit to twitch a little under anesthesia- but it's utterly different from what's in that video. I was expecting the typical little "twitches"- not the full-on jerking that poor rabbit was feeling. Granted, he probably won't fully remember it- he is definitely somewhere in between Jupiter and Mars. But it isn't the way a rabbit should be knocked out. 

And the fact that they're using Clorox on an open wound just......that will burn for days. That poor rabbit.

That's terrible.


----------



## NZminilops

Shocking . Not sure what to say.


----------



## mouse_chalk

:tears2:

I don't think I can watch that video- just reading what you guys have said about it makes me upset enough... (Plus just came back from seeing a really really sad film so don't want to cry anymore)

Poor little bunny, how could someone do that to another living thing? :tears2:Rabbits are so loving and gentle aswell, it's just pure evil...

Makes me so angry!


----------



## gentle giants

I just want to add a note of caution to this. Yes, the videos were very disturbing, and I don't doubt that that sort of thing happens, probably a lot more than we think. 

BUT. PETA is notorious for exagerating and even plain out lying about any breeder, petstore, etc that they happen to take an interest in. Just because you see the video-doesn't always make it true. Also, one other thing to keep in mind, and I think it really says it all. If PETA acheived all it's goals, _no one would be allowed to own any pets whatsoever!_ This means all your bunnies, your rats, cats, dogs, birds, etc, PETA wants them all to be "free". This is the group that breaks into labs and sets free the lab rats and rabbits "into the wild."

That being said, I will get off my :soapbox.


----------



## Tracey

omg that bunny not being completly under brought me to tears.. It's so unbelievable how cruel people can be. I'll rent the van right now for all us to go beat the Sh*t out of the jacka** that did/does that.. I'll do the jail time for assault.


----------



## swanlake

gentlegiants, you have a point.

but i do think many small animals are undercared for, seen as more "playthings" than living things. 

The rabbit stuff must also be outdated since petsmart decided to stop selling rabbits, which is a good thing


----------



## okiron

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I just want to add a note of caution to this. Yes, the videos were very disturbing, and I don't doubt that that sort of thing happens, probably a lot more than we think.
> 
> BUT. PETA is notorious for exagerating and even plain out lying about any breeder, petstore, etc that they happen to take an interest in. Just because you see the video-doesn't always make it true. Also, one other thing to keep in mind, and I think it really says it all. If PETA acheived all it's goals, _no one would be allowed to own any pets whatsoever!_ This means all your bunnies, your rats, cats, dogs, birds, etc, PETA wants them all to be "free". This is the group that breaks into labs and sets free the lab rats and rabbits "into the wild."
> 
> That being said, I will get off my :soapbox.


^ That's why I could never agree with peta. I still remember the time they released all the minks from a mink farm...and what did the hungry meat eating animals do? They went around to all the other farms in the vicinity killing thousands of livestock, hurting farmers everywhere who had nothing to do with it. If you become an extremist in any issue, you do more harm than good.


----------



## gentle giants

*swanlake wrote: *


> gentlegiants, you have a point.
> 
> but i do think many small animals are undercared for, seen as more "playthings" than living things.


I agree, many animals, whether small or large are treated that way. Basically what I was saying was, anything that PETA says I automatically look at with suspicion, purely because they said it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I agree that it's probably exaggerated with PETA, but that bunny has me so sad.

Makes me want to stay with all of them so no one hurts them.....


----------



## timetowaste

PETA came to my lab a couple of years ago and threw red paint all over the doors to symbolize animal blood spilled during lab testing.

morons, most of them. outrageous people. but there are some cases where we really do need someone to defend the rights of animals.

tracy


----------



## Tofu_pup

I admit PETA has many faults but they do get things done. So many things have changed thanks to them. I do NOT agree with them entirely but I also don't agree with any of the presidential candidates 100%. That won't stop me from voting for one though.


----------



## Krissa

*okiron wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to add a note of caution to this. Yes, the videos were very disturbing, and I don't doubt that that sort of thing happens, probably a lot more than we think.
> 
> BUT. PETA is notorious for exagerating and even plain out lying about any breeder, petstore, etc that they happen to take an interest in. Just because you see the video-doesn't always make it true. Also, one other thing to keep in mind, and I think it really says it all. If PETA acheived all it's goals, _no one would be allowed to own any pets whatsoever!_ This means all your bunnies, your rats, cats, dogs, birds, etc, PETA wants them all to be "free". This is the group that breaks into labs and sets free the lab rats and rabbits "into the wild."
> 
> That being said, I will get off my :soapbox.
Click to expand...


I trust nothing PETA says, nothing. After researching them a few years ago I want nothing to do with them. I didlots of research too. I will not watch the video because I don't want to cry but having worked for a PetSmart as a manager I think the company overall cares for the animals in its care. Bad things happen and if there is a problem with this Banfield vet then he/she should be taken to court by the rabbit's owner. I am sure bad things happen at every vet just as humans die while under doctor's care. That said, I will repeat that the rabbit's owner should sue the vet.

I recently had a issue with my new ferret, she was given the wrong distemper shot. Ferrets can have a VERY bad reaction to distemper shots and my girl could have died. The vet I was given did not know ferrets - he was a large animal vet. I was clear about the shot she needed and clear that I wanted to see the exotic animal vet. He just made a mistake, he should have never even entered my exam room since he knew nothing about ferrets. Now, am I going to make a video of my girl being sick for 3 days afterwards with vomiting from the allergic reaction - no. I took the issue up with the Animal Hospital I visited, wrote a clear letter and I am happy with the response. There is no reason to show a video of a bad vet to the world - sue him and get his licence taken away. Do not blame the Banfield chain, the vet was not following their policy, he was breaking everyone's rules. (The Animal hospital I took my ferret to was not Banfield).

As to answer PETA's PetSmart page - the Pet Care Manager was not following the company's policy for caring for the sick animals. All sick animals at PetSmart are required to see the vet. When I was Pet Care Manager at my store every animal that was ill was taken to the in store Banfield - and the vet was amazing. (She even reconstructed a Guinea Pig's broken leg for me). On more than one occasion I ended up driving to an emergency vet at midnight to take a sick hamster from the store in and then nursing it at home overnight. My store manager NEVER questioned any animal I took to the vet, I felt that the animals at my store received the same care that I would give my own personal pets. I even took two cockatiels to an Avian vet because we found a dead bird in the cage when the store opened. Those birds were given every test possible and a necropsy was preformed on the dead one. The bill totaled over $4000. It also looked like the "undercover" PETA person was hired as a Pet Care Associate and if he/she had done her job to PetSmart policy the animals would not have been in such horrible conditions. 

Anyway, what I am saying is please if you are at PetSmart or any store tell the Store Manager about sick animals - if employees are not following company policy then they need to be fired. The world is not perfect and bad things happen and people are lazy and don't care - report them, do not take out wrath on a chain of stores that I feel is doing a good job with animal care. I shop at PetSmart and I will buy animals from PetSmart.

I'll get off my soap box now and prepare for the flame war.


----------



## buck rogers

That video made me cry


----------



## swanlake

Krissa- first of all, i LOVE you pets names, i am a big LOTR fan

---while many petstores take exceptional care of their animals, there are still many who don't. i don't doubt the one you worked at took great care of the animals, alot of it probably had to do with you, and people like you who genuinely care for animals. on the other hand, some people simply don't care, just want to make a profit. we see this when "easter bunnies" are sold. 

I don't know much about peta, but it can be good some times to be over the top. If you don't stand out, usually people won't pay any attention. just look at what global warming has done for environmental causes, everyone is now more eco-concious. by making a big statement, people may be more prone to pay attention to it and look into it. Its like commercials. they are all gimmics, they all aim to gain your attention weither it be a celebrity or some crazy stunt or funny joke. even those stupid songs you get stuck in your head.

i am just saying that it is good that petsmart is now investigating this problem, so hopefully it won't be a problem in the future.

oh one more thing, i think the videos were not just aimed at petsmart, but also the suppliers of petsmarts' animals. they appear to be a problem.

phew i am done now...:wave:


----------



## FallingStar

Those videos made me cry. I couldn't finish watching any of them. I hate seeing animals being treated so horribly. I never shopped at PetSmart before but I don't plan on it now. 

Those people who work there should be ashamed of themselves. 

I hope that all PetSmarts are shut-down or aren't able to sell animals.:nonono:


----------



## Hazel

*Krissa wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to add a note of caution to this. Yes, the videos were very disturbing, and I don't doubt that that sort of thing happens, probably a lot more than we think.
> 
> BUT. PETA is notorious for exagerating and even plain out lying about any breeder, petstore, etc that they happen to take an interest in. Just because you see the video-doesn't always make it true. Also, one other thing to keep in mind, and I think it really says it all. If PETA acheived all it's goals, _no one would be allowed to own any pets whatsoever!_ This means all your bunnies, your rats, cats, dogs, birds, etc, PETA wants them all to be "free". This is the group that breaks into labs and sets free the lab rats and rabbits "into the wild."
> 
> That being said, I will get off my :soapbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust nothing PETA says, nothing. After researching them a few years ago I want nothing to do with them. I didlots of research too. I will not watch the video because I don't want to cry but having worked for a PetSmart as a manager I think the company overall cares for the animals in its care. Bad things happen and if there is a problem with this Banfield vet then he/she should be taken to court by the rabbit's owner. I am sure bad things happen at every vet just as humans die while under doctor's care. That said, I will repeat that the rabbit's owner should sue the vet.
> 
> I recently had a issue with my new ferret, she was given the wrong distemper shot. Ferrets can have a VERY bad reaction to distemper shots and my girl could have died. The vet I was given did not know ferrets - he was a large animal vet. I was clear about the shot she needed and clear that I wanted to see the exotic animal vet. He just made a mistake, he should have never even entered my exam room since he knew nothing about ferrets. Now, am I going to make a video of my girl being sick for 3 days afterwards with vomiting from the allergic reaction - no. I took the issue up with the Animal Hospital I visited, wrote a clear letter and I am happy with the response. There is no reason to show a video of a bad vet to the world - sue him and get his licence taken away. Do not blame the Banfield chain, the vet was not following their policy, he was breaking everyone's rules. (The Animal hospital I took my ferret to was not Banfield).
> 
> As to answer PETA's PetSmart page - the Pet Care Manager was not following the company's policy for caring for the sick animals. All sick animals at PetSmart are required to see the vet. When I was Pet Care Manager at my store every animal that was ill was taken to the in store Banfield - and the vet was amazing. (She even reconstructed a Guinea Pig's broken leg for me). On more than one occasion I ended up driving to an emergency vet at midnight to take a sick hamster from the store in and then nursing it at home overnight. My store manager NEVER questioned any animal I took to the vet, I felt that the animals at my store received the same care that I would give my own personal pets. I even took two cockatiels to an Avian vet because we found a dead bird in the cage when the store opened. Those birds were given every test possible and a necropsy was preformed on the dead one. The bill totaled over $4000. It also looked like the "undercover" PETA person was hired as a Pet Care Associate and if he/she had done her job to PetSmart policy the animals would not have been in such horrible conditions.
> 
> Anyway, what I am saying is please if you are at PetSmart or any store tell the Store Manager about sick animals - if employees are not following company policy then they need to be fired. The world is not perfect and bad things happen and people are lazy and don't care - report them, do not take out wrath on a chain of stores that I feel is doing a good job with animal care. I shop at PetSmart and I will buy animals from PetSmart.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now and prepare for the flame war.
Click to expand...



I just wanted to say I agreed about PETA. I'm a HUGE animal rights person, I love all animals, I hate when people don't treat animals correctly, and I could get behind some of PETA's ideas....if they weren't actually quite often hurting the animal rights cause. I know the idea of over the top getting the message across, but PETA is too over the top. They support terrorists who kill humans who are innocent of many of the "crimes" they are accused of by PETA (ALF and others). PETA kills more pets then they "save;" euthenasia kill btw. PETA is full of hypocrites who have diabetes(sp) and use insulin, yet no one else can bc of where it comes from, animals. PETA values animals over humans...if the humans are as they put it "retarded." Don't believe me, you can google all of it. 

http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentId=189837


Another helpful video to understand PETA. It's presented in a comedic way but it's anything but funny.

That video with the bun made me feel awful, but in order to support animal rights, I refuse to support PETA who goes against so many things I support, and who hurts our cause more than helps it.

Off my soapbox now too,


----------



## Bo B Bunny

A lot of people who want to help animal rights causes, join up with the thoughts like PETA can and they don't realize the consequences that some of those "ideas" would create.

Just as this situation - the girl says she worked at a certain group of Petsmarts. Most companies have a type of "district" and one manager over that group. I would bet that this particular group is the biggest problem - most of the Petsmarts I have seen really do take care of the animals VERY well and they have quit selling birds also.

I also know that all of ours work with shelters to place cats which is HUGE! in my eyes. They have dedicated and VERY NICE space for the cats to stay in.

Nothing is perfect in life. Yes, I'm sure there are some sick animals and I'm sure that not every animal gets to the vet or whatever but ya know what? There are kids without food and shelter, too. 

I hate this video and I hate the idea that these animals suffer, so I do think this situation should be handled, BUT..... if PETA goes around claiming that ALL of these stores are bad - then look what happens! The company goes belly up and people lose their jobs, the rescues lose their help, the suppliers lose business which in turn causes them to lay people off.......... it goes on and on.

What it boils down to is that when PETA is involved, we need to read between the lines and take the info as a local incident and definitely do something. With their record and stupidity they have actually caused people to IGNORE all of their efforts when they could be doing some good.

Most people I know see PETA as a huge joke..... isn't that sad?


----------



## Krissa

I just wanted to say that everyone on this forum is great, these kind oftopics normally turn into a flame war on other forumsbut everyone so far is being mature! Yippee! I love a good discussion.:big kiss:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Thanks for that post Krissa! it's true that most of the time the people here can talk about stuff and even disagree and still not end up being angry or whatever.

I really like that about the people here.


----------



## Ivory

Oh, I can't stand PETA. But that video, whomever it was of, was just sad.

I mean, yes, some of those animals are sick. But sick animals don't look very nice- who's to say that they're not in the process of healing?

And the caging and conditions...well, maybe not the best but I've seen a lot more horrible.

That being said, the video was sad...


----------



## bunniesrule

I think some of you are missing the point here. This is not about PETA and their tactics. I don't agree with PETA's tactics either but this is about a major corporation who is more concerned about their bottomline than caring for its animals. This video should not be disregarded just because it came from PETA. PETA did not stage this video. It is actual footage from one of Petsmarts breeders. 

Petsmart portrays an image of caring about animals and reducing the number of homeless pets yet they make the decision to start to sell rabbits, the third most surrended pet. The only reason they decided to stop selling rabbits was they didn't make the money they thought they would, not because they came to the realization that there is a huge problem with homeless, unwanted rabbits. 

Petsmart is so callous in their disregard for the animals they profess to be support. They are more concerned with their stock value (which is plummeting by the way) than ensuring ALL the animals entrusted to them are cared for properly. Employing a breeder that has vets that use Clorox bleach on an animal is reprehensible. Not using proper anesthia is cruel and inhuman. Throwing animals in the trash that are still alive is just digusting. 

Put your hatred of PETA aside and focus on the real issue: Petsmart's inhuman treatment of animals.


----------



## Hazel

But I think the point is that not all Petsmart's are created equal. This video gives an example of a Petsmart that is not following company policy. This means they are hopefully in the minority. I know our Petsmart is great as well. One of my roomates noticed a rat who was having the shakes. We told the employees, and they took the rat to the vet, and even called my roomate to let him know the rat was doing better. That to me is great. Others have also posted similar stories. One bad Petsmart does not make all Petsmart's evil.


----------



## Ivory

Dad is PetsMart's vet- they don't have a Banfield here, so they just bring them to him.

And I promise, they're quite good about the animals. They're given a good diet, the cages are kept clean, the animals are on proper bedding, and people attempt to handle them. the dwarf hamsters are generally evil because of genetic disposition/diabetes/other issues. I think they should quit selling the Campbell's. That's my one issue with PetsMart, really. But that's more the coorperation than the actual store.

I've been to some that aren't too great. But it's mostly the Petcos that aren't good, that I've seen, at least.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Exactly! and I'll tell you something else. I had a vet for my cats when I was a kid and I loved that guy! he was SO good to my cats. He loved them and my cats actually liked seeing him.

I found out tho, he didn't like dogs and was very..... mean sometimes to them.

I think that there are good vets and bad ones.... and mine was good for cats but so bad with other animals that I switched. Now my vet for the cats and dogs.... they all run into her office looking for her! they all love her and she's awesome.

If we allow PETA and other organizations to get by with some of this stuff, we become a country willing to let the "big brother" mentality run us.

I do think this vet is a creep and should be prosecuted. 

As far as the suppliers - I can't say - I didn't see all of it and those animals looked ok.


----------



## gentle giants

*bunniesrule wrote: *


> PETA did not stage this video. It is actual footage from one of Petsmarts breeders.





> *How do you know that? Were you involved in making it?*





> Employing a breeder that has vets that use Clorox bleach on an animal is reprehensible. Not using proper anesthia is cruel and inhuman. Throwing animals in the trash that are still alive is just digusting.





> *Of course it is! No one argued with that in the slightest. But I still don't see that video as proof that this guy is even in a Petsmart, or ever has been for that matter.*
> 
> Put your hatred of PETA aside and focus on the real issue: Petsmart's inhuman treatment of animals.





> *I can't remember who it is, but I believe we have someone on here who either does or has worked at a Petsmart, behind the scenes and all, and didn't see anything like this going on. And besides, even if this was filmed in a Petsmart, it's only one store. That does not neccesarily mean that all of them are like that. Even a good chain can have bad apples.*



I wanted to add this link, I think it was on this forum that I first saw it.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## swanlake

i must say, this has become quite an enlightning post! i never knew most of this stuff about peta. i still don't know weither i am against or for them. maybe i am just for their ideals of treating animals well.

now i think i will have to go do some research!

thanks for the interesting discussion you guys!:biggrin2:


----------



## bunniesrule

I really am amazed by the anger of Gentle Giants. I thought this was a forum for people who love animals. I was just pointing out this is not about PETA. You are also not informed about the video. It is not in Petsmart. It is a breeding facility that Petsmart employs to breed animals for sale in their stores. I don't believe any animals should be treated this way, even if it is just one store as you say. All animals deserve compassion. Just because one or two people who say they worked at a Petsmart and had a good experience doesn't mean that is the way it is in all stores or breeding facilities. I personally experienced a Banfield/Petsmart vet giving my rabbit a medicine that is deadly to rabbits. Luckily I read an article about deadly antibotics after only giving him one dose. So don't preach to me about how wonderful Petsmart is. I am sure there are some good and some bad stores. Isn't it a good thing that the bad is exposed so it can be fixed? Or just because an organization you hate exposed it we should ignore it? This type of thinking breaks my heart for the animals that will continue to suffer because people like you chose to turn a blind eye to the situation. 

Petsmart has a responsibility to know what is going on in its breeding facilities, just as a manufacturer of clothing has a responsibility toknow what is going on in its factories. I guess I misunderstood what this forum was about and will find a new one where I am not attacked for trying to get the topic back to what it should be about: THE ANIMALS.


----------



## okiron

I don't agree with the concept of if you love animals you must love PETA. Anyone who knows me will tell you I love my animals and all animals alike, but I hate PETA with a passion. So please do not start with "I thought this was a forum for people who loved animals." Disagreeing with people is fine and expected, do not put their character to judgement.


----------



## Spring

Everyone has such different views and opinions.. which makes this forum wonderful and so diverse!

We all love animals here, and want to do the best for it. Everyone also has different opinions, which we work together to solve the issue or problem at hand.

Sometimes words and posts can be misinterpreted, and I am sorry bunniesrule you found GentleGiants post as being directed anger, which I don't think was her intent .

I am also terribly sorry that you feel you have misunderstood this forum. People are passionate about these kind of issues, which is wonderful! We can just try to work together with different points of view, to understand each other and the issue at hand.

In any situation with people passionate on both sides of a discussion, it can get just that - very strong and passionate. We can try to keep it focused and positive in the future. 
:biggrin2:

I think everyone should go hug a bunny.. lift your spirits a bit after such an upsetting topic.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Spring, your insight and maturity never fails to amaze me! 

PETA probably was started with the basic idea being great! humane treatment. Unfortunately there are fanatics with unrealistic beliefs.

Regarding the video - you can't hold Petsmart responsible for some of the things that are on a local level. You can let them know and if they continue to allow it (if it truly is what PETA is saying it is - some things aren't as they seem) then hold them accountable! definitely.

UNFORTUNATELY for the animals - the stupidity that hovers over the PETA organization has caused many of us to disregard or at the very least, be leary of anything they produce as "evidence."

Whoever that vet was doing that bunny's surgery - I'd like to personally handle his case..... for the information on him - PETA should get an award if he is caught! 

Case in point just for fun:

Bulls are ridden by cowboys in a rodeo - my bro inlaw is a bullrider. PETA comes and starts a fuss that it's SO inhumane to ride these bulls. Ok.... those bulls aren't hurt, they are taken care of like you wouldn't believe! some are big money makers and probably get better treatment than the people working the rodeo. Still PETA says it's inhumane and they should be left to do what they were born for..... 

That would most likely be going to a slaughterhouse........ 

yeah.


----------



## bunniesrule

Never said I love PETA, in fact if you read the post I said just the opposite, that I don't agree with their tactics. All I said was it should be about the poor animals in the video but I guess people will read into things whatever suits their personal views. Pretty sad that this becomes about personal attacks. As a long time volunteer with a rabbit rescue, a foster mom for rabbits as well as having 2 of my ownand a business owner who holds animal adoptions for rescue organizations at my place of business on the weekends not sure how I became the bad guy here. But if it makes you feel better to attack me instead of doing something to stop animal abuse and cruelity then feel free. I will always do what I can to try to put a stop to things like were shown in the video.


----------



## Pipp

*bunniesrule wrote: *


> Never said I love PETA, in fact if you read the post I said just the opposite, that I don't agree with their tactics. All I said was it should be about the poor animals in the video but I guess people will read into things whatever suits their personal views. Pretty sad that this becomes about personal attacks. As a long time volunteer with a rabbit rescue, a foster mom for rabbits as well as having 2 of my ownand a business owner who holds animal adoptions for rescue organizations at my place of business on the weekends not sure how I became the bad guy here. But if it makes you feel better to attack me instead of doing something to stop animal abuse and cruelity then feel free. I will always do what I can to try to put a stop to things like were shown in the video.




I don't see anybody attacking you, and it seems to me that everybody in this thread is holding pretty much the same views. 

Best to get the focus back on the animals. 

Personally, these guys are tons better than Marshall Farms and while I consider ALL breeding mills and pet stores evil -- the lattersells living beings indiscriminately,promote impulse buying and don't educate -- this isn't the worst I've seen. 

I'd like to seethe focus off PETA and back onto the inhumane practices (the worst or not) depicted in the video. 

ADD: (Whoops, sent without the last line!) 



sas:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Do most areas (in the United states and other countries) have regulatory people who check randomly the stores who sell pets?

I wonder if Petsmart regulates Banefield completely or is it a separate entity within the store system..... ?


----------



## gentle giants

*I'm sorry if you thought I was attacking you, that was not my intent at all. I think you may have misunderstood whatI was trying to say, I will try to clarify a little.*

*bunniesrule wrote: *


> You are also not informed about the video. It is not in Petsmart. It is a breeding facility that Petsmart employs to breed animals for sale in their stores.





> *It does begin inside a Petsmart store, then it goes to the breeding facility footage.*





> I don't believe any animals should be treated this way, even if it is just one store as you say. All animals deserve compassion.





> *Of course they do!!! I hate to see animals mistreated anywhere, I never said I didn't care about them.*





> Just because one or two people who say they worked at a Petsmart and had a good experience doesn't mean that is the way it is in all stores or breeding facilities. *I agree wtih that too. But the opposite goes as well.*





> I personally experienced a Banfield/Petsmart vet giving my rabbit a medicine that is deadly to rabbits. So don't preach to me about how wonderful Petsmart is. Isn't it a good thing that the bad is exposed so it can be fixed? Or just because an organization you hate exposed it we should ignore it? *I'm sorry about your rabbit, thank goodness you discovered the vet's mistake in time! A bad vet can be anywhere, though. I wasn't trying to say Petsmart was wonderful, what I meant was that because an organization with a reputation for lying made this video, I am giving the store the benefit of the doubt.*
> 
> Petsmart has a responsibility to know what is going on in its breeding facilities, just as a manufacturer of clothing has a responsibility toknow what is going on in its factories.





> *I agree with that as well, but I doubt that PETA making this video will make them change anything they are doing now, whether it is good or bad.*


----------



## browneyedgal

PeTA may be an extremist group and you will certainly have be discerning as to what they publish. I don't support nor reject theirideology.However,I believe that the films they have taken are real and are certainly not staged.Ionly feel extremely sad for the poor animals who had to sufferso much.



LINK, DESCRIPTION EDITED TO CONFORM TO RO POLICY


----------



## Pipp

We don't have very many rules here, but two of them are no discussions of rabbit 'production' including meat and fur, and noanimal rights extremist activities, we stick to the middle ground.This thread is crossing the line. 

Browneyedgal, I'm sure people can find that footage on numerous PETA links, but we'd rather not have it here, I hope you don't mind.



sas :expressionless


----------



## browneyedgal

that's ok pipp. And btw I'm not supporting any animal rights extremist movement at all.


----------



## Pipp

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I agree with that as well, but I doubt that PETA making this video will make them change anything they are doing now, whether it is good or bad.


Somebody on Etherbun (where this topic is now banned, btw) wrote to PetSmart and got this reply, so if they're sincere, things may just change. 

sas 


(reposted with permission)


*Danielle Gornall <xxxxxx>* wrote: 

Well I just got a response from Petsmart...here it is...please everyone write them...you never know, it may save an innocent animal's life...

Dear Mr. Gornall,
Thank you for taking the time to contact PetSmart. We're deeply concerned about some of the disturbing images that were shown in the PETA video and have launched a full-scale investigation of our own regarding the allegations that have been raised. If our investigation concludes that our own high standards of pet care are not being met by this vendor, then appropriate action will be taken. For all the details on this and PETA's other campaigns, please visit www.petsmartfacts.com. We will update this site as more information becomes available.
Sincerely,Amanda MaloneyPet Safety Specialist​


----------



## Pipp

Nut, I pulled your post because it was more of the same about PETA and mainly because it included some inflamatory and unsubstantiated claims that we really don't want to get into here. 

If you feel strongly that the post should remain, please PM me and maybe an edited version might be workable. 

I think we can declare the generic PETA discussion a dead horse. We'd appreciate it not being brought up again. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## wordstoasong

My sister was telling me about that video. I can't believe what they do to the poor animals! I mean clorax for cleaning! ugh!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

That is horrible!That placeshould be fined and have their animal-selling-license (or whatever it is) taken away. They should not be able to get away with that, whatsoever! I think the investigators should have brought in ASPCA people one day and had them seize all the living animals.

Those poor betta fish! It makes me want to go to PetSmart, ask to buy a fish, when they hand it too me in that small of a bag, I'll be like "Uhm, can I get a bigger bag for my fish? Like a 1-gallon bag? He needs more room " 

Gosh  those poor animals. 

Emily
ETA: Pipp, if you have to fix my post, etc. you can!


----------

